# Gibson builds 7-string Explorer!!!



## Niilz (Oct 7, 2009)

I was getting our german product manager on his nerves a few months, because I want a black sevenstring Explorer and now it is official: 

Gibson does a limited run of sevenstring Explorers.

Product Code: DSX7EBCH1
Explorer 7 String Ebony w/ EMGs (don't know which)
MSRP without VAT in Europe: 1665 Euros

That thing can be ordered through your local dealers!


----------



## loktide (Oct 7, 2009)

cool. pics?


----------



## Baco (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm, interesting. Any idea of the street price?


----------



## thinkpad20 (Oct 7, 2009)

Niilz said:


> *EMGs*


----------



## Niilz (Oct 7, 2009)

Baco said:


> Hmm, interesting. Any idea of the street price?




Street price could be 1499,- (based on the EU Dealer Price) or similar here in germany... 

picture is here - can anyone plz. upload it to this thread? My PC @ work is too lame to get this done, sorry!

http://www.gibson.com/press/usa/product/2009/7-String-Explorer/DSX7EBCH1-7-string-Ebony-Explorer.jpg


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 7, 2009)

Please don't tell me thats a 24.75 scale...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 7, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Please don't tell me thats a 24.75 scale...



Looks like.... 

I never got into that scale...


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Looks like....
> 
> I never got into that scale...



Yup. I agree. 

Plus 7 String EXPs look ugly IMO. Well...EXPs in general are ugly to me.

I just wished EMG would stop being pricks and bring out a full production 7 string pickup, force all companies to use it and make us alllllllll happy rob chappies


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 7, 2009)

goddammit, biggest pic ever! 

i´ll just imagine what it looks like. slow internets no likey big pictures. i´m assuming it looks nice, and seems to be cool, except for a small scale length and probable QC issues.

amirite?

this reminds me of hanging out with Dendroaspis at his store, and discovering they had a reversed explorer hanging on their shop wall.

i laughed when i saw it. then i noticed the headstock and laughed more.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks ok, but just like other 7 string explorer, but this time from Gibson


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 7, 2009)

short scale + emgs = ::


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 7, 2009)

I also like the way the saddles have already reached their full adjustement range on the picture...

Imagine that the customer would like to put heavy strings to compensate for this short scale...

He wont be able to intonate it properly....


----------



## Ishan (Oct 7, 2009)

and it's another black guitar...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## signalgrey (Oct 7, 2009)

i really like the classic korina V's

i get a bit tired of BLACK + EMG= METAL look.


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 7, 2009)

I had trouble trying to intonate my Gothic flying V when trying to tune it to B. In the end I gave up and had to stick with C# as the lowest I could get it.

7 string + 24.75 = frustrating.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 7, 2009)

This guitar is both fresh and innovative. Oh, wait...


----------



## ivancic1al (Oct 7, 2009)

that's why rondo made these i would presume...


----------



## Zugster (Oct 7, 2009)

I really like the look of the natural finish 6 string explorer. I like the balanced feel of an Explorer.

I don't think I like what happens to the headstock when they make it a 7. I don't care for EMGs and the black is boring. So, on the whole it strikes me a dud.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 7, 2009)

ivancic1al said:


> that's why rondo made these i would presume...



Which actually look a lot better, even though I'm not a fan of the headstock. They do have nice tops and... *gasp* colors!


----------



## Heavy Ed (Oct 7, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> short scale + emgs = ::



+ 1


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 7, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> Which actually look a lot better, even though I'm not a fan of the headstock. They do have nice tops and... *gasp* colors!



Your kidding? You actually like the body style? To me it looks like crap all around except for the color.

You know, I don't mind the short scale if they are gonna be 24.7 (25.5 would be better imo). But if everyone is expecting them to make a 7 string in 27 inch scale can keep dreaming. Not all of us here are tall or have long fingers/big hands. For me, even playing a UV7BK can sometimes be difficult for me to play...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 7, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Your kidding? You actually like the body style? To me it looks like crap all around except for the color.
> 
> You know, I don't mind the short scale if they are gonna be 24.7 (25.5 would be better imo). But if everyone is expecting them to make a 7 string in 27 inch scale can keep dreaming. Not all of us here are tall or have long fingers/big hands. For me, even playing a UV7BK can sometimes be difficult for me to play...



David, I'm a short guy, with small hands, so I'm all for "regular" scale guitars, which they have done in the past more than once.

As for the Agile's body style, I do like it, but that headstock (I really must insist on this) REALLY needs serious trimming. Maybe it's the "not quite Explorer" thing that works for me, I don't know. No matter how cool it looks, you wouldn't catch me dead with one on stage - such a behemoth on a 1,70m tall guy would look as if I stole dad's guitar or something like that...


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 7, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> David, I'm a short guy, with small hands, so I'm all for "regular" scale guitars, which they have done in the past more than once.
> 
> As for the Agile's body style, I do like it, but that headstock (I really must insist on this) REALLY needs serious trimming. Maybe it's the "not quite Explorer" thing that works for me, I don't know. No matter how cool it looks, you wouldn't catch me dead with one on stage - such a behemoth on a 1,70m tall guy would look as if I stole dad's guitar or something like that...



LOL, I got ya man.. no hard feelings. I'm just getting tired of hearing "if its not 27 inch scale or longer, ITS CRAP!" mentality. There are practically no guitar manufacture that will listen to the people of what kind of guitars they want at an affordable prices (an exception to Rondo almost). Company's like Gibson have always stayed to what makes more money. Unless a big artist who's made a huge difference in music/playing comes into play, that ANY company will build whatever they want and release a signature series with those specs that was not normally built

I mean, seriously, when toni iommi was looking for a company to make a 24 fret SG, a lot of companies including GIBSON turned him down in the beginning because a lot of them say "It can't work". This was the same when he was looking for lighter gauges of strings in that time.

Excuse if my grammar is not proper, I don't normally write long post lol.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 7, 2009)

I like it, but the scale length is kind of a bummer. If it was 25.5", I'd be pretty excited about it. I think its a step in the right direction for Gibson though. The black is a little boring, but its at least not some ridiculous tribal finish with random holes carved into the body and an amorphous blob for a headstock.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks badass.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 7, 2009)

All those 24.75 hates can go take a 25.5 neck and shove it up their asses. It's brilliant scale (for me anyways).


----------



## Monk (Oct 7, 2009)

If this guitar only had a 27" scale neck...I'd be ALL over it.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 7, 2009)

GazPots said:


> All those 24.75 hates can go take a 25.5 neck and shove it up their asses. It's brilliant scale (for me anyways).



 I want this


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 7, 2009)

ivancic1al said:


> that's why rondo made these i would presume...



ill take that over the gib any day


----------



## liamh (Oct 7, 2009)

Cheaper than I was expecting.
24.75 scale is ftw


----------



## Niilz (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, it is exactly what I wanted them to make.

24,75 scale sounds huge if you put 11-70 strings or similar gauges on it 

I think, it'll be a great backup- and studio-guitar for different sounds than on Ibanez 7-strings, Music Man JP7s etc.


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 7, 2009)

I still prefer mine.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...your-face-homemade-ish-custom-job-56k-eh.html

And it's currently in the body and fender shop, refinishing the body in a blinding white.

Man, even when Gibson tries to do something right, they can't bring themselves to make all the right decisions.

and 1500 euros? that's $2200 US. Until just now, I didn't know the Euro was stronger than the pound sterling.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 7, 2009)

people need to stop dissing the 24.75 inch scale. Mastodon tune to drop C and A G C F A D and they don't seem to have any problems.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 7, 2009)

I've tuned to C standard on my 24.75" scale Epiphone, and it sounded great. There is, however, an apparently huge gap between B and C. I've tried going to B at that scale, and it just doesn't sound pleasant. It flubs far too much, and the TOM bridge is going to make intonation wit thick-ass strings a nightmare.


----------



## Niilz (Oct 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I've tuned to C standard on my 24.75" scale Epiphone, and it sounded great. There is, however, an apparently huge gap between B and C. I've tried going to B at that scale, and it just doesn't sound pleasant. It flubs far too much, and the TOM bridge is going to make intonation wit thick-ass strings a nightmare.




Which gauge is "thick-ass"? 

0.56? - Hopefully - ... ... ....NOT!!! 

Did you ever try elixir baritone strings (somewhat up to 0.68)? 
works imho great for HEADgh


At least the headstock is better than on the Private Stock PRS 7-string last week, is'nt it. ;-)


----------



## tian (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm very interested in giving this a try when it becomes available in shops. Most people seem to prefer longer scales, but I've been dying for a short scale seven for some time.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm guessing Matt Heafy has something to do with this!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 7, 2009)

DGCFADG? 

Why yes, it should work great!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Oct 7, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks it looks fucking sick? 



AfterTheBurial8 said:


> I'm guessing Matt Heafy has something to do with this!


More likely Nickelback D:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 7, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> short scale + emgs = ::


this



cow 7 sig said:


> ill take that over the gib any day


they really just need to make the KE-7 with a fuckin' trem...


----------



## pink freud (Oct 7, 2009)

It would look so much better if they didn't extend the headstock for the logo.

As is, it looks like a dildo.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't mind it so much. 

Even if I wouldn't want one myself, my singer in my metal band would love this, considering I've been trying to get him to play 7s for ages now. 

This is definitely the right direction, more 7s, and eventually more options than the usual EMG equipped black machines.


----------



## Wound (Oct 8, 2009)

I love it! But I am a huge fan of the Gibson Explorers...I need to get my hands on one of these!
And I do prefer black hehe...and no dots...awesomeness! The scale hasn't bothered me on my other Explorer or Les Pauls...so I don't mind that too much...altho I 27" would b great


----------



## TheMasterplan (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know why people are so against the 24.75 

I have the Epi LP7 and I've had no issues with intonation/articulation/clarity and I tune in half step and Drop G# for a couple songs. I have a .060 on there to beef it up, but it even sounded fine with a .056-.059. I know a lot of people are into actual extended range and stuff, but I was surprised myself of how much of a non-issue it can be as long as you keep your shit tight. Maybe it's just me. :2cents:


----------



## Valserp (Oct 8, 2009)

That headstock needs a retainer.
I've always hated it when strings are angled sideways at the nut. Doesn't help tuning stability IMO...


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2009)

The Gibson isn't bad. 

I prefer the Ghost but that headstock just kills me.


----------



## liamh (Oct 8, 2009)

If it didnt have that horrible hardware and pickguard, it would be way nicer


----------



## Duraesu (Oct 8, 2009)

nice, but no thanks...

thank 'god' we have the KE7


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 8, 2009)

_velkan said:


> nice, but no thanks...
> 
> thank 'god' we have the KE7



Looks infinitely better than all the other options I've seen.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 8, 2009)

_velkan said:


> nice, but no thanks...
> 
> thank 'god' we *had* the KE7



fixed.

this was a limited run from Jackson Stars, not the KE-7. Bound ebony f/b, and made from alder, and was neck-through (versus the bolt-on. rosewood, basswood (?) ke-7). I think this was on Ikebe-Gakki, and maybe some other places. I haven't heard of there being any more runs, and the KE-7 has long been discontinued and is usually considered a fairly low quality guitar- around if not lower than the quality of pro-series jacksons.

The Jackson Stars i heard were quite good, but certainly the Gibson would blow away a stock KE-7 on production quality alone quite easily.

Note, I don't like Gibson too much, nor do I use EMGs. But i'm playing devil's advocate.

Personally I'm very happy they built one. And i saw In Flames a week or two ago and they were using an LP in drop B with no issues i could tell at all (granted they picked fairly lightly)


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Oct 9, 2009)

I find it funny how everyone is complaining about it being 24.75" scale and black with EMGs and a PG. What did you expect from gibson, apart from it being made of chocolate, having stupid holes and costing six million space dollars (about four trillion USD  )?

Its standard Explorer spec but with an extra string and the industry standard seven string pup. I had a feeling this would happen, and _that's_ why I ordered a custom 7 string explorer. To be fair the explorer 7 market is quite niche so big companies arent gonna start producing player-spec, baritone explorer 7s with BKPs, trems and reverse headstocks. Not without massive endorsement anyways... I say we should either put-up or shut-up and go custom. TBF after the likes of the Holy V, who would want to be seen with a post 2007 Gibson anyway? Not me...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 9, 2009)

Like I've said before, it's not about having an extended scale length or something like that. I have everything from 24" to 27" with all standards in between, and I love the different feels they provide. Thing is Gibson has marketed series boasting a 25,5" scale before, and as far as 7 strings are concerned, it is far more effective than the standard 24 3/4" one when it comes to keeping things tight (and it actually helps to keep Explorer proportions in check).

FWIW, all I'm saying is that having to start picking like I'm caressing the strings and enter peace and happiness mode when I'm playing the riff from hell is not what I'd call a good way of keeping the low B tight.


----------



## Anatoth Derek (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont mind the 24.75 on the sevens. I have the epi V7 with super thick strings, which i like anyway, and its low be shreds like no other. and it was because of that very reason i put my order in yesterday for the Gibson explorer 7. They are due out in thirty days in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Niilz (Oct 16, 2009)

Anatoth Derek said:


> They are due out in thirty days in case anyone was wondering.



Great news! 
I ordered five (four for our shop in Hamburg, Germany - one for me) and Gibson Europe could not tell me anything about the delivery time...


----------



## 777timesgod (Oct 16, 2009)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> who would want to be seen with a post 2007 Gibson anyway? Not me...



Would you like to be seen with pre-2007 gibson then? I dont know which ear is worse.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 16, 2009)

I heard that this guitar was originally created for Trivium...

And here it is...

GIBSON EXPLORER 7 STRING EBONY - Cyberstore International Français


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like $2,000 is the street price here in the States:

Buy Gibson Explorer 7-String Electric Guitar | Extended Range Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Its a nice looking guitar, but I think I'll pass.


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice. No thanks.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 19, 2009)

bit pricey but I wouldn't mind owning it


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 19, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> bit pricey but I wouldn't mind owning it



This. I'll probably have to wait for an Epi version though, that or I've always thought about picking up a Jackson Kelly 7 string model. Not to derail the topic but is Jackson stars still making the KE-7? I've only seen a few pictures of it but that thing looks sick


----------



## Loomer (Oct 20, 2009)

Okay, even though it's EMG's and all... I love this. I need this. I really do. 

Then again, my hard-on for Gibson guitars can reach the stratosphere at any given time, so that might explain it.


----------



## Bleak (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd love to play one. I think it'd be a really fun guitar!


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 21, 2009)

Price is 1599 &#8364; @ Thomann (German Priece), 1499 &#8364; British price.

GIBSON EXPLORER 7 STRING EBONY
GIBSON EXPLORER 7 STRING EBONY - U.K. International Cyberstore

$1999 @ musiciansfriend.com

http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Gibson-Explorer-7String-Electric-Guitar?sku=583645

Gibson Explorer 7-String Electric Guitar Features (from musiciansfriend.com):

* Body
* Body style: 7-string explorer
* Body species: mahogany

Hardware
* Plating finish: chrome
* Tailpiece: Gibson stop bar
* Bridge: Gibson tune-o-matic
* Tuners: mini Grovers

Electronics
** Neck pickup: EMG 707 active humbucker
* Bridge pickup: EMG 7-81 active humbucker*
* Controls: volume, volume, tone - 3-way toggle
* Control knobs: black speed
* Control pocket cover: black plastic

Neck
* Species: mahogany
* Profile: Explorer
* Nut: Corian
* Nut width: 1.69"
* Headstock inlay: Gibson logo
* Truss rod: Gibson adjustable truss rod
* Truss rod cover: bell-shaped cover

Fingerboard
* Fingerboard species: rosewood
* Inlays: none
* Number of frets: 22
** Scale length 24-¾"*

Other
* Case: Gibson hardshell


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 21, 2009)

Martin_777 said:


> Price is 1599  @ Thomann (German Priece), 1499  British price.
> 
> GIBSON EXPLORER 7 STRING EBONY
> GIBSON EXPLORER 7 STRING EBONY - U.K. International Cyberstore
> ...


What is it in the usa?


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 21, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> What is it in the usa?



$1999 @ musiciansfriend.com


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 21, 2009)

Martin_777 said:


> $1999 @ musiciansfriend.com


Man that terrible stinks.


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying one. Explorers with 6 strings are awesome ... Explorers with 7 strings must be heaven.
Funds are currently available & maybe I'll sell the Hellraiser.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 21, 2009)

Epix.


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2009)

Now Metal Ken can get his 7 string "eet fuk" guitar.


----------



## Bobulot (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't care how much it costs, what pickups it has or what it's scale length is, I want this guitar more than I want world peace.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 21, 2009)

Bobulot said:


> I don't care how much it costs, what pickups it has or what it's scale length is, I want this guitar more than I want world peace.



Priorities, because sometimes GAS is just more important


----------



## cyril v (Oct 21, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Priorities, because sometimes GAS is just more important



lol, this sounds like a quote that should be on one of those motivational posters. obviously the picture would contain either a shot of rob_l or lee's amazing collections.


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, Gibson got a limited edition guitar right this time, and not because it's a 7 string.

Now make an 8 string version.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 22, 2009)

This is very cool. I don't want one (never met a Gibson that I could get along with), but it's good news to see a "traditional" looking 7 string from a company like Gibson. Still hoping for a 7 string Fender Strat...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 22, 2009)

cardinal said:


> Still hoping for a 7 string Fender Strat...





One thread on top....

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-string-stratocaster-you-cant-be-serious.html


----------



## cardinal (Oct 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> One thread on top....
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-string-stratocaster-you-cant-be-serious.html



Yeah, but I'm a cork-sniffer who can't play a Squire...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 22, 2009)

cardinal said:


> Yeah, but I'm a cork-sniffer who can't play a Squire...



There is actually a fender which has been posted


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 22, 2009)

Fender did make one but it was $13,000 or something ridiculous like that


----------



## cardinal (Oct 22, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> There is actually a fender which has been posted



I can't tell whether or not that "rolling eyes" smiley face is suppose to indicate some type of hostility to what I thought was an obviously self-deprecating post? My screen doesn't show a picture of a Fender strat in that thread, but I assume you're talking about the one-off vintage white strat with a maple fret board?

Ok, maybe I should have said that I'm still hoping for a production Fender Stratocaster that only has four figures in it's price tag.

Sorry for derailing the thread. Back to the kick-ass 7-string Gibson Explorer.


----------



## Rashputin (Oct 22, 2009)

Monk said:


> If this guitar only had a 27" scale neck...I'd be ALL over it.



+1


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 22, 2009)

7 is not enough 

I prefer the 18 string Gibson harp explorer....


----------



## Power Ov Set (Oct 22, 2009)

This is horrible. 7 stringers won't like it, and Gibson fans will hate it. Tuning an explorer to B is the best way.


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope you're just trolling.


----------



## abysmalrites (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey, remember that band Amon Amarth (say that because i haven't heard shit about them lately)? They use explorers and tune to B. Seems to work for them.


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 23, 2009)

Well maybe some people want that low tuning with the high e.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 23, 2009)

I think a lot of people are severely overrating the difference in tension between 24.75 and 25.5. It's so minute. It's literally like going from a .049 to a .050. If the guitar is setup properly from the factory with a good nut, tension and intonation should not be an issue. TONS of heavy bands who tune down to B or lower use 6-string guitars with short scales, it's not a big deal at all unless you're going to be tuning to G or something with massive strings or you just don't like the fret spacing.

Personally I'm not interested in this guitar though. I don't care for EMGs or Explorer shapes, if it was a flying V or an SG and had an ebony board I might, but it's still cool to see Gibson doing this nonetheless.


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 23, 2009)

Exactly


----------



## JerkyChid (Oct 23, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I think a lot of people are severely overrating the difference in tension between 24.75 and 25.5. It's so minute. It's literally like going from a .049 to a .050. If the guitar is setup properly from the factory with a good nut, tension and intonation should not be an issue. TONS of heavy bands who tune down to B or lower use 6-string guitars with short scales, *it's not a big deal at all unless you're going to be tuning to G or something with massive strings or you just don't like the fret spacing*.


That'd be my problem. Needs to go to G#.


----------



## djangoism (Oct 28, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I think a lot of people are severely overrating the difference in tension between 24.75 and 25.5. It's so minute. It's literally like going from a .049 to a .050. If the guitar is setup properly from the factory with a good nut, tension and intonation should not be an issue. TONS of heavy bands who tune down to B or lower use 6-string guitars with short scales, it's not a big deal at all unless you're going to be tuning to G or something with massive strings or you just don't like the fret spacing.
> 
> Personally I'm not interested in this guitar though. I don't care for EMGs or Explorer shapes, if it was a flying V or an SG and had an ebony board I might, but it's still cool to see Gibson doing this nonetheless.



I do like Explorers, and I feel they're great for more classic-oriented rock and blues, but I have a couple gripes about this guitar and Gibsons in general:
1. Ridiculous Gibson pricing, tied to equally ridiculous Gibson marketing BS regarding "perceived value".
2. QC issues that continue to haunt Gibson, but should be almost non-existent at the prices they charge.
3. Gibson's being blissfully unaware of what the market really wants, which IMO is not a shorter scale 7-string, unless it's being marketed strictly to spoiled teen brats with smaller hands and rich parents. I feel there IS a difference in tone, made manifest in improved note definition and clarity as scale length increases. 

In short, wrong guitar adapted to the wrong purpose and to the wrong market.


----------



## elrrek (Oct 28, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> This. I'll probably have to wait for an Epi version though,



Not going to happen according to the email I got back from Epiphone


----------

